# [Solved] WUPDATER Returns!



## carbon12 (Dec 24, 2003)

After spending quite a bit of time on 12/24 clearing this crap it's baaaaack!! I've already run updated versions of AdAware and Spybot. Then I ran HJT. Here is the logfile below, I'd appreciate any help! Thanks!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:08:23 PM, on 12/30/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\MPS\mscifapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1.1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\MPS\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\System32\qttask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHBundle] C:\DOCUME~1\SUSANC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\bundle.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Ad-aware] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe" "+b1"
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,73/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't see wupdater in the log, but you do have this:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHBundle] C:\DOCUME~1\SUSANC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\bundle.exe

Fix that one and restart to safe mode and delete the:

C:\Documents and Settings\SusanC\Local Settings\Temp\Bundle.exe file

In the above SusanC is your name of course. I just have no way of knowing the full name as it is in short form in the HJT log. I'm sure you know your name!


----------



## carbon12 (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Flrman, you are incredibly relentless!! Thank goodness! I'll give this a shot. As I was shutting down I saw a dialog box saying "Wupdater" and it was not responding. I'll try the reccommended solution and get back to you. Thanks again. I would like to know how to prevent this stuff from constantly being a pain in the arse! I have all the updates to McAfee installed and not sure what gives. I guess these are smart bombs! Be right back!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Just to be sure look and see if you have this folder:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Updater

If it is there delete it in safe mode.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Also here's a few things to help prevent this:

Go here http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?showtopic=3051 for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find links to Javacool's SpywareBlaster and SpywareGuard. Get them both and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster , SpywareGuard and weekly scans with Spybot and Adaware will go a long way toward keeping your PC free of these pests..


----------



## carbon12 (Dec 24, 2003)

Flrman1,
Thanks again. Tried your solution...strangely enuf didn't find the file: C:\Documents and Settings\SusanC\Local Settings\Temp\Bundle.exe. Looked in all file types and it wasn't around. Did another HJT scan and it doesn't show either! I did however delete the updater folder. Thanks, will keep the list posted! Happy New Year, you guys are great!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Your Welcome! :up:

Happy New Year!


----------

